
Building a Secure Messenge - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/03/building-secure-messenger
======
hapnin
Whoever builds the Whatsapp for Tox would achieve legend status. It's a cool
protocol but still a diamond in the rough.

